# Are these boards worth more than scrap value?



## Farmdog (Aug 23, 2017)

In your opinion:
I have about 50 of these telecom boards - although I see no obvious gold chips are the other chips on the board worth processing - or should I just take to scrape yard for $2 a pound? 
Pictures are of each side of the board.
Thanks


----------



## nickvc (Aug 23, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
While no expert on e scrap I believe that most of the value on telecom boards are contained in the chips, they are not easy to refine for a beginner but details of most known processes are here on the forum , you just have to search and read.


----------



## snoman701 (Aug 23, 2017)

They are worth more than $2.00 / lb but it's not a small amount of work to realize that value, nor is it efficient on a small scale.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah, 2 dollars a pound is about half of what they should bring.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 23, 2017)

Are you sure they're telecom boards? In the first image, the board is silkscreened "ECLIPSE VIDEO BRD".

Dave


----------



## butcher (Aug 23, 2017)

Look to me like some kind of desktop computer board, modem, video card, or a board like those.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 23, 2017)

They are old fashioned ISA composite video cards.

Edit: Actually if I were to be pedantic they are E-ISA. Given that a lot of the chips on the board are old type graphics processors and there is RAM on there, they should yield pretty reasonable returns if you had a pile of them.


----------



## Smack (Aug 23, 2017)

The only time you should be concerned about a particular circuit board from a worth standpoint, is if it has resale value, equal to or greater than the reclaiming and refined value. If you have a large quantity or a collectable board or a board with something on it that's collectable. And knowing all this requires much research.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 24, 2017)

50 of them might weigh 2 lbs, will that pay for the gas to drive to the scrapper?


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 25, 2017)

anachronism said:


> They are old fashioned ISA composite video cards.
> 
> Edit: Actually if I were to be pedantic they are E-ISA. Given that a lot of the chips on the board are old type graphics processors and there is RAM on there, they should yield pretty reasonable returns if you had a pile of them.


I'm not pedantic and marks words... who am I kidding, that is exactly who I am. :mrgreen: 

That is ISA-cards, EISA uses two rows of fingers on different levels in a more zig-zag pattern to cram more contacts into the same width as an ISA-card.
If you want to be extremely pedantic it is a 16-bit ISA card.

With that said, it's nice cards from a time when the MLCC:s all contained palladium so there are more values on these cards than only the gold bond wires in the IC:s.

50 of these would make a nice little batch to run just to assess the amount of values in these boards... in my point of view. Not that it would matter a lot as the chance of finding 50 more of these boards is probably quite slim. But it would give experience when faced with similar lots.

Göran


----------



## shmandi (Aug 25, 2017)

rickbb said:


> 50 of them might weigh 2 lbs, will that pay for the gas to drive to the scrapper?


You probably ment 5 (or even less). Those boards should weight at least 1/2 lb


----------



## modtheworld44 (Aug 25, 2017)

Farmdog


Check with Dynamic Recycling,they have fair pricing.Me and my partner are sending them 15 gaylords of materials on Monday.We still get those kind of cards all the time,not that rare down here in our area.Thanks in advance.

P.S They weigh 1-1 1/2 pounds a piece if it's the long kind.


modtheworld44


----------

